# Breeding cherry shrimp and snails in the tank



## Susscrofakoopa20 (2 mo ago)

as you can see these cherries in my shrimp tank wont breed. Some are saddled tho. The tank is as large as a betta bowl but shaped like a rectangle. Also.i have less than 20 shrimp.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats a lot of algae, how often and how much water change


----------



## Susscrofakoopa20 (2 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Thats a lot of algae, how often and how much water change


Never actually.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You should be I imagine the wastes are quite high, do you even have test kit?


----------



## Susscrofakoopa20 (2 mo ago)

susankat said:


> You should be I imagine the wastes are quite high, do you even have test kit?


Nope. It is clean tho. Dont feed them that much. It is cycled


----------



## Susscrofakoopa20 (2 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Thats a lot of algae, how often and how much water change


There is actually not that many algae. Most of it is in the gravel. There is none on the glass. Looking forward to algae on the glass


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Need to start doing water changes to reduce toxins then should start breeding


----------



## Susscrofakoopa20 (2 mo ago)

susankat said:


> You should be I imagine the wastes are quite high, do you even have test kit?





susankat said:


> Need to start doing water changes to reduce toxins then should start breeding


I cant. There are way to many babies from a
past shrimp mother (i bought her while she was pregnant)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Then they probably wont breed for you, I change water on my shrimp tanks every 2 weeks to keep them healthy. You don't want to listen I can't help you.




  








IMG_20130913_085255




__
susankat


__
Sep 13, 2013


----------



## Susscrofakoopa20 (2 mo ago)

uh. Shrimp are highly sensitive to sudden changes in water quality. If I were to clean my already clean tank after so long It would stress them. I dont think doing a water change THAT OFTEN is very healthy


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Susscrofakoopa20 said:


> View attachment 33149
> uh. Shrimp are highly sensitive to sudden changes in water quality. If I were to clean my already clean tank after so long It would stress them. I dont think doing a water change THAT OFTEN is very healthy


Actually your supposed to water change weekly if you look that up. And on my shrimp tanks I do two, separate day, 25% water changes a week. The key to that is to make it the temp of the tank. This time of year I don't even need my aquarium heaters because my house is warm so my tanks stay warm. Meaning the water going into the tanks are same temp. Keeps bad nutrients down and a good balance of aquarium water chemistry. Keeping aquatic things is alot of work. And I mean alot. Do alot of your own research and take advice because some of us have been doing this for decades.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Susscrofakoopa20 said:


> View attachment 33149
> uh. Shrimp are highly sensitive to sudden changes in water quality. If I were to clean my already clean tank after so long It would stress them. I dont think doing a water change THAT OFTEN is very healthy


*VERY BAD INFO*


----------



## Susscrofakoopa20 (2 mo ago)

_who said it was misinfo? there are many websites claiming this_


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not any reputable ones, Check planted tank in the shrimp forums. Good luck with your endeavor, You don't want help, stick with your website


----------



## Susscrofakoopa20 (2 mo ago)

Deathdealer91 said:


> Actually your supposed to water change weekly if you look that up. And on my shrimp tanks I do two, separate day, 25% water changes a week. The key to that is to make it the temp of the tank. This time of year I don't even need my aquarium heaters because my house is warm so my tanks stay warm. Meaning the water going into the tanks are same temp. Keeps bad nutrients down and a good balance of aquarium water chemistry. Keeping aquatic things is alot of work. And I mean alot. Do alot of your own research and take advice because some of us have been doing this for decades.


 how am i supposed to get the babies out of the tank??? its not like i have to suck them up with a vacuum


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Put a net over the hose you won't suck any up. A hair net will do. Just make sure it's new.


----------



## Susscrofakoopa20 (2 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Put a net over the hose you won't suck any up. A hair net will do. Just make sure it's new.


They sell no such thing as a hair net in my LFS


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They do at walmart. secure it with rubberband


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

I would listen to these people, they are successfully breeding and keeping shrimps and have been for quite some time.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've kept neocaridina and caridina shrimp. Neocaridina shrimp can do a little fluctuations in the water. Now Caridina shrimp is a must have for perfect everything. Harder to kee the neo shrimp. I started breed both shrimp when I was 15 years old. Have been into shrimp ever since and im 31 now. Neocaridina shrimp aren't hard to breed or keep. Just keep up with daily maintenance and yu should have babies in no time. Dont forget to get shrimp food also. They can eat leftover fish food and algae but will need more as shrimp specific food has the minerals and vitamins they need.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Susscrofakoopa20 said:


> how am i supposed to get the babies out of the tank??? its not like i have to suck them up with a vacuum


Why do you want the babies out of tank. They should be fine with the parents. One day I looked and nothing. Few days later and I have juvenile shrimp. Somebody had babies.


----------

